# WH40k Large Painted Ork Army for sale.



## Panzar (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a large Bad Moon Ork army for sale.

The army is painted to a good table top standard using army painter dip. Its very simple and easy to replicate should you wish to add more figures to the army at a later date. There is also a lot of custon conversion and part swapping going on so the army looks great AND unique.

Included is:

Warboss (Converted)
Forgeworld Warboss on Bike
6 Nob bikers (Converted)
13 Nobz with assorted weaponry and options (Converted)
5 Meganobz
21 Lootas
16 Burnas w/big mek
20 choppa Boyz
40 shootah Boyz
10 Grots w/ herder
1 Trukk (Converted)
3 Battlewagons 2 w/Deffrollas (Converted)
3 Rocket buggys (Converted)
Cases for ALL the models (one battlefoam, one large GW)

Price wise the RRP cost of these models is just over £650. For a fully painted and converted army I will take an offer of £500! This includes 48H, insured, signed form courier delivery. Please note this only includes delivery to the UK, overseas postage will incur additional costs.

More close up/detailed photos available on request.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you willing to sell chunks of the army, if it is still available?


----------

